# General > Recipes >  Mey Selections #FoodFridays

## North Highland Initiative

*We are encouraging all lovers of home cooking to interact with us on our Facebook page by posting pictures of home cooked dishes they are proud off using #FoodFridays on our wall! So if you want to show that dish you made last night or have a picture of a cake you made for your grannies birthday then please join in with us on Facebook and we will choose the best one to be our cover photo next week!*  www.facebook.com/mey-selections

----------

